# And now we wait...



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Well, I've done it now. It's a humble order. Just a box of Partagas Chicos, and I won't even get to keep most of them, but they're on their way. I don't know how many times I put those damnable things in my shopping cart before I actually hit the 'process' button.


Has it been 21 days yet?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Good job buddy, welcome to the eternal slide.... now your F***ed!

Good choice, they are very tasty when ON. Not overly complex but a good starter.

The wait is always the hardest part... O how I long for the instant gratification of instant order/delivery.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You are on the darkside now.

You made the first of many orders to come. Enjoy them.

The wait is the worst part.










But all worth it !


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> You made the first of many orders to come. Enjoy them.


:r I'm not even certain this will be my last order this week!

They're not here yet. How long could they take!!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

I feel bad now for pushing you over! :r


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Make sure somebody in your household remembers to check on you from time to time...and brings out your favorite beverage and a "blankie".


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> You are on the darkside now.
> 
> You made the first of many orders to come. Enjoy them.
> 
> ...


You're in the wrong 'hood.
This is what my UPS driver looks like. :dr


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Petey if she delivered my packages, I would have something coming in every day!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> Petey if she delivered my packages, I would have something coming in every day!


I wonder if she enjoys handling packages.....:mn


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> I feel bad now for pushing you over! :r


As well you should.....pusher!


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Bigga Petey said:


> You're in the wrong 'hood.
> This is what my UPS driver looks like. :dr


I think there was something I needed to order


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Bigga Petey said:


> You're in the wrong 'hood.
> This is what my UPS driver looks like. :dr


Tell her to turn around!:dr


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Thurm15 said:


> Tell her to turn around!:dr


Fine...I'll go take another pic of her.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice pooper!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:sl my eyes where stuck there....WOW....


----------



## stickman (Aug 15, 2006)

what can brown do for you?


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

:r I just hope my wife doesn't answer the door!


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

ditto that order everything


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

stickman said:


> what can brown do for you?


That brown does alot for me ! :dr


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> Petey if she delivered my packages, I would have something coming in every day!


Im sure something would be coming:r


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

I think I need to move....


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

They're not here yet. :hn


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

They're here!!! 

Too bad most of them still have a journey ahead of them.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

That was pretty quick! I'm waiting for mine now....


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

burninator said:


> Well, I've done it now. It's a humble order. Just a box of Partagas Chicos, and I won't even get to keep most of them, but they're on their way. I don't know how many times I put those damnable things in my shopping cart before I actually hit the 'process' button.
> 
> Has it been 21 days yet?


Uh oh,

See now you're doomed!Down he goes!

ATL


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

burninator said:


> :r I'm not even certain this will be my last order this week!
> 
> They're not here yet. How long could they take!!


Well I'm glad you got em. I got word that my order was shipping on November 14th. Today is now November 22nd and no cigars  The poor kid in our mailroom was gettin kinda edgy and apologetic when I kept popping in looking for a package. Oh well, my wait continues. I had ordered some RyJ mille fleurs.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> That was pretty quick! I'm waiting for mine now....


5 business days after shipment they were here. Can't beat that! :r


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Congrats on the successful acquisition, that first one is a tough one!


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Man- this thread got better and better!


----------

